# PCGH-Kits: Geld sparen mit dem Silent-Kit, Megahalems-Kit oder Wakü-Kit [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Januar 2010)

*PCGH-Kits: Geld sparen mit dem Silent-Kit, Megahalems-Kit oder Wakü-Kit [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Kits: Geld sparen mit dem Silent-Kit, Megahalems-Kit oder Wakü-Kit [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Kits: Geld sparen mit dem Silent-Kit, Megahalems-Kit oder Wakü-Kit [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Januar 2010)

*PCGH-Kits: Geld sparen mit dem Silent-Kit, Megahalems-Kit oder Wakü-Kit [Anzeige]*

DIe Megahalem- Mega Shadowkits sind noch aktuell und zu haben ja? Ich hoffe, dass ich das Mega Shadow Silentkit dann noch kaufen kann..


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Kits: Geld sparen mit dem Silent-Kit, Megahalems-Kit oder Wakü-Kit [Anzeige]*

das PCGH Silentkit Vol. 3 finde ich ganz interessant, so als Gehäuseupgrade, als kleines^^

Ich nehme aber ein anderes Megahalems Kit. Bei Caseking, das Megahalems Silentkit


----------



## Jakob (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Kits: Geld sparen mit dem Silent-Kit, Megahalems-Kit oder Wakü-Kit [Anzeige]*

Eigentlich bin ich kein Fan von solchen Kombis aber ich muss sagen hier sind wirklich ein paar ganz gute dabei. Das beste ist das hier darauf geachtet wird das wirklich gute Teile dabei sind ( Enermax Modu82+ 525W) und niemand mit einem "High-End Gehäuse" + "High End Netzteil 800W" à la LC Power geblendet wird. Respekt.


----------

